# Yearling filly prospect



## Sunstreakersgirl (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm going to be looking at this girl tomorrow. I fell in love with her Roman nose and I just want other people's opinions before I go (it would be much appreciated!). I only have the pics from her sales post and the updated recent pics they messaged me. My hope is to ride (possibly dressage) and cart train her in the future. (She did have a touch of rain rot in some of the pics in case you wonder about her coat. It's all cleared up now)


----------



## Sunstreakersgirl (Mar 18, 2019)

I forgot to mention she is a Dutch harness/trottingbred X. I would like to buy her but I wanted a more experienced opinion. I understand she is young and needs to fill out still 🙂


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

My thoughts are , her nutritional requirements are not being met. She needs a lot of TLC to get her going as needed. To me and not to hurt your feelings is the roman nose makes her look very homely. I'd look a little longer there are a lot of horses out there to look at.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Aw, the Roman nose. I like it, it's awfully cute in my opinion. But I agree that she needs a lot more groceries/better care. I can't see anything awful from these pictures, plus at this age most things are still changing, so I'll wait for somebody else to give you a better overview. But I think she's cute, looks like a sweet girl


----------



## TeeZee (May 26, 2018)

I know nothing of her breed or standards, so no critique. I like roman noses. Some of the best horses I have ever known have had them. I think she looks to need a good deworming. I think she could build some muscle if she didn't have to share her food with a load of worms. But then again, I'm used to QHs who have big booties.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

She is cute and will grow into that head so it won't look as large. The roman nose is a bit unique, rather a sharp point to it, so would have her mouth checked to make sure everything is as it should be (no defects)

IMO her feet are too small for her size, but that is the only part I see that could cause issues. Shouldn't be too much of a problem for a Dressage horse but could be very detrimental for a trail horse. 

You will need to watch her weight that she doesn't get too heavy for the feet. 

She is kind of at an awkward stage right now. Do you have any pictures of when she was younger? 

For the right price I think she could do well if she moves right. One always has to see a horse in motion to select a good Dressage prospect.


----------



## Sunstreakersgirl (Mar 18, 2019)

I will add she was wormed about a month ago (I noticed the same and inquired about it). They said she has started to grow up and not out and has daily nutritional requirements so I was aware of that. I'm not too worried about it, considering I have an off track appendix who also needs daily grins and additives to keep the weight on so I'm already doing 2x daily feedings (and can do more if required)


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I find roman noses UNattractive & hers is quite pronounced. But then, beauty is in the eye of the beerholder!

As for confo, ignoring the stuff - like scrawniness & big head - that's likely to do with her age/stage, Agree with Avna that her little feet are the main thing I see wrong. She also appears too upright, especially in hind feet. A bit over at the knee may also be due to hoof 'confo'. This could be due to incorrect hoof care and too little exercise/free movement, and if that's able to be 'corrected' now, she could grow to have nice feet too.


----------



## Elsie (Nov 14, 2018)

I would turn her down due to those hooves, the hinds look very boxy. I agree with some of the other posts with regards to her conformation too. 

Rather spend a little now on a Pre-Purchase vet exam as well as an inspection done by a certified/qualified farrier. If you can afford to love on her even if she grows up not being able to be your cart horse/dressage prospect, then sure go for it and get her because you will love her no matter what. (But, please keep in mind that horses can live into their 30's. Start this partnership off on the right foot by having the vet and farrier involved in your horse journey from the very beginning, so that whatever your final decision is, you are going into it knowing all the facts.) Good Luck and hope you enjoy your horse shopping, I hope you find the perfect match


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Head aside, I would pass her by due to her legs/hooves (these NEED to be good in a dressage/cart horse) as well as the fact that she looks like she isn't being properly fed or cared for. At this stage of growth, a lot of damage can be done through improper feeding, and it's something I'd rather not mess with. She's in an awkward growth stage, but she's not at prime health.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Agree with the assessment of the feet....it almost looks like she has some bone development problems going on in her hind pasterns. They should not have lumps.....


----------



## Sunstreakersgirl (Mar 18, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your honest opinions. I've decided to pass her by. She has a lovely temperament but I agree, the health issues just dont seem worth it in the long run


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

How old is she in those pics?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't like the roman nose either ****. Typically that's just a preference, but hers is odd (not a typical breeding for it if I'm correct, draft horses or spanish horses typically have them) I would have the vet check.

That said I was very disappointed when I looked at the pics- yikes. My first impression was poor breeding and poor care (malnourished). Overall not a good look. When I looked a little closer I don't think her conformation is that bad, mostly just an awkward stage, however there are some things I don't like (her feet as mentioned) and even more importantly at this point I would be much more concerned about playing catch up on a growing foal. Even a $50k yearling is not worth $50k if it looks like that. I'd save your money and buy from a better seller, regardless of the horse. As for the horse, I would recommend passing but if you do buy her get a THOROUGH vet check, be prepared to attempt to play catch up, and that she may never be the horse you want physically. I'm just not impressed on any level first impression through a more thorough look. I would recommend looking through dreamhorse or something to get an idea of what "nice yearling with the yearling fuglies" look like vs this.

I don't think the horse itself is horrible, though aside from the above her back feet and legs would be my concern and I'm not sure that is going to change at all. (Personally I would pass on the legs alone, especially for dressage). She IS cute so if you really love her go for it. I would proceed with caution because the situation in general weirds me out and I would definitely have a good talk with the vet about her future potential.

Oh and I saw your note about your other horse- it's not that she's thin, she's not, she is malnourished looking, huge belly no extra fat no muscle tone, every part of her is bony concave and weak looking. She could use a little extra weight but that's not what the concern is.

ETA- I see that you passed. I think that was definitely the right choice, even if she was super sweet. No one said horse shopping was easy!


----------



## Sunstreakersgirl (Mar 18, 2019)

I did go to view her today and talked to them about her issues. They have had her stalled the past couple months trying to get a bad case of rain rot off of her. They said her legs/feet should improve with good exercise but the "maybe" factor is in there. I took some videos of her trotting and walking to view later (you always have rose tinted glasses during viewing) and noticed an odd limp and stiffness in the back. She looked clubfoot as well. I showed the old farmer who runs our stable the videos and he said seeing her and knowing what I do with my horses he wouldn't recommend her at all (I would want more out of her than she can physically endure). He said being stalled for 2 months to be rehabilitated she should NOT look that malnutritioned, which is true. Between what he said and the information I got from all of you I agree that she probably isnt the cutie for me.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It's also very sketchy that she would need to be "rehabilitated" in the first place? Just because the SELLERS say she will improve....

The legs are mostly done growing. She may gain better weight and muscling which can make a difference but I don't see her feet magically changing. She's a baby, there should be zero of any sort of stiffness.

I'm glad you were able to get a second set of eyes. She may make a lovely rescue but I wouldn't buy her with a set game plan of doing stuff with her (in particular something like dressage!) I don't think anyone can guarantee she will be sound for any sort of serious riding. I hope I'm wrong, poor girl.


----------



## Sunstreakersgirl (Mar 18, 2019)

The 2 months rehabilitation was to clear up a bad case of rain rot. She was also much younger than I first thought. She was advertised as a yearling, but she is younger than that. They said maybe 8 months.

My dad talked me into looking into her again last night after I had decided no... he said if I can get a vet to clear her than she would still be a good horse. I asked for her medical papers so I could ask my vet if she would be worth her seeing but instead of getting any papers I was told someone else will be looking at her tomorrow and they will probably take her. I hope her new home is a good one!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I love the roman nose, but always have personally! Im glad you did decide to go and see her so you could see her in person and base your own opinion on her. No offense to anyone here on the HF but when I posted photos of my at the time 9mo old gelding before I bought him, I too was told to pass, I ended up buying him anyways and it was the best decision horse wise Ive ever made!

Now despite my experience, my gelding back then looked a good bit better IMO than this one, again, IMO. But I really am glad you went and saw her! Whichever decision you make with her which from what Im reading is most likely a pass...best of luck!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Sounds like a good way out. There's just way too many red flags and the horse itself doesn't seem to be the right choice for you even aside from the numerous other issues.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I repasted the image here, to have it handy












I hadn't noticed the small hooves, but I now see what others said. 

I love a Roman nose, but that one almost looks 'broken'. It is quite extreme. She does look wormy. Her hocks are weal looking. She is a bit tied in at the knee, and her neck is set kind of low.


I understand that you decided against her, and grieve that a bit, since she had a nice temperament. For a dressage horse, I think she would not have been the best choice. I do hope she finds a loving home, and you a nice youngster.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

For dressage, noooo. Her pillar of support is poor and she strikes me as ewe necked. While dressage benefits all horses this one is unlikely to be a competitive prospect, because getting her working correctly will be extremely difficult. Her lumbar-sacral gap is placed okay, and her neck emergence is adequate, but that pillar of support is pretty much right underneath her withers which will incline her towards travelling downhill. These things do not change with maturity.

I strongly dislike her feet - all four - and the hinds strike me as very clubby.

Not what you wanted to hear I'm sure, but head aside, there's very little about this horse that I like.


----------

